# Topics > Robotics > Unclassified robots >  TJBot, open source project designed to help you access Watson Services in a fun way, IBM, Armonk, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - IBM

ibm.biz/mytjbot

ibmtjbot.github.io

github.com/victordibia/tjwave

Build a Waving Robot using Watson Services - TJBot Edition

----------


## Airicist

TJWave - Recipe to build a waving robot using Watson services

Published on Nov 29, 2016




> TJWave guides you through connecting a servo motor to your TJBot (or any Pi) and making your robot "wave", and "dance to a song" based on voice commands. You will use 
> 1. Watson Speech to Text to convert your voice to text, 
> 2. Watson Text to Speech to "read" out a response. 
> 3. Some Nodejs code (github).
> Hint: Its super cute when this little guy speaks, waves and "dances" to music.
> 
> How to get TJBot: 
> IBM TJBot is a DIY kit that allows you to build your own programmable cardboard robot powered by IBM Watson Services. It consists of a cardboard cutout (which can be 3D printed or laser cut), Raspberry Pi and a variety of add-ons – including a RGB LED light, a microphone, a servo motor, and a camera.

----------


## Airicist

Build your own TJBot with Watson Conversation

Published on Aug 1, 2017




> The possibilities of what you can create with Watson are endless. See how to use Watson Conversation, in combination with other Watson services, to build your own programmable robot. Learn more about Watson Conversation here: ibm.co/2uxd0SL
> 
> TJBot is a maker kit created by Maryam Ashoori at IBM Research.

----------


## Marius Titulescu

Is it a good way to start with Watson? I'm an absolute beginner, so I'm looking for an appropriate start.
____________________________________
Marius from https://nttdata.ro

----------

